# Eheim 2215 Canister Filter....This is awesome!



## dfbiggs

I have finally upgraded and replaced my 2 HOBs with this filter. I know there were a lot of complaints as far as the instructions to put it together but, in my opinion you should have a general idea of how things work before you get to a filter this size or for larger tanks. Although I have only been running it a couple of days I have already been impressed. It wasn't difficult to put together but if you buy this you should know you will only have a single hose and will have to cut it in a couple of pieces. I currently have it running on my 37g SW tank with 3 Green Spotted Puffers, Snowflake Eel, zoanthids, and some live rock. I decided to go with the 2215 instead of the 2213 because it was a $40 difference and the 2213 was good for up to 66 gallons and the 2215 good up to 92 gallons. I knew I would be upgrading as my creatures grow and so I didn't think it was cost effective to get the smaller one. If you want a quiet filter, this is it. It even warns it needs so many hours to prime so it may be noisy at first to work out all the air but I primed mine and turned it on and it was quiet immediately. I recently changed my substrate to very fine..CaribSea Arag-Alive Fiji Pink Reef Sand. This sand you aren't supposed to rinse so I got the typical cloudy water from the fine particals..it was bad. I couldn't see my rock on the back of my aquarium and it is only like 12" wide. So after turning this filter on it sucked up all that fine stuff in no time. Talk about saving me a headache. I find it very annoying that when I move a single rock very gently my entire tank would cloud. This filter took of the fine layer of powder off all the substrate. Awesome! I will have to update you after I give it some time and put it to the real test when my creatures get bigger. My only complaint and its not that big of a deal is once you have the spray bar in place and you want to adjust it up or down its very hard to twist the rubber hose because the spray bar is hard plastic and its attaches to a short piece of soft plastic which is attached to a hard piece of plastic..so you can probably imagine how that could go. Other than that I am satisfied and will keep you up to date.

Thanks,

Danielle


----------



## Romad

Whoo Hoo! I'm glad to hear that it's working out so well for you. I'm hooked on canisters now too.

Enjoy


----------



## dfbiggs

For anyone reading this review I also wanted to add another important feature of this filter. Since most of my tanks have inverts or scaleless fish I always used filters with a presponge filter so I wouldn't suck critters up through the intake or suck my puffers into them. I was amazed that I bought an Eheim way too big for my 37g and was very surprised that there is 0 hard suction at the intake. I don't know how they did it but this is the 1st time in years where I feel safe enough to not have a presponge as a buffer, however, with shrimp, snails, etc you may want to still add one so they don't crawl up it.

I highly recommend this product so far...


----------



## DKRST

I've had a 2215 for 10 months. I really like the filter except for the stupid clip-and-pins used to hold the motor housing on the canister. I am always dropping pins on the floor if I even tilt the canister. The really nice thing is the availability of spare parts. They are pricy, but any replacement parts are really easy to locate.

I made two media filter-bags using nylon mesh material from an old clothes hamper. Saves a ton of aggravation during canister cleaning!


----------



## Boredomb

DKRST said:


> I made two media filter-bags using nylon mesh material from an old clothes hamper. Saves a ton of aggravation during canister cleaning!


Now there's a idea that would be really useful. I need to do that with mine. I hate take out the loose media and the ceramic noodles (or whatever they are called LoL). Thanks for that idea going to have to get some nylon mesh and do the same.


----------



## DKRST

Boredomb said:


> Now there's a idea that would be really useful. I need to do that with mine. I hate take out the loose media and the ceramic noodles (or whatever they are called LoL). Thanks for that idea going to have to get some nylon mesh and do the same.


Just make certain you get a good-size open mesh! If the mesh size is too small, the lowest "coarse" media layer will clog up really quickly, since too small a mesh catches everything.


----------



## Boredomb

DKRST said:


> Just make certain you get a good-size open mesh! If the mesh size is too small, the lowest "coarse" media layer will clog up really quickly, since too small a mesh catches everything.


Thanks I am sure I can find something that will work.


----------

